# Legendary Honda Monkey Z50 Custom made look Video with a7iii



## mallllias (Jan 4, 2020)

Hallo and happy new year to everybody!!!

Made with a7iii + Tamron 28 75 + Dji ronin sc gimbal.
Is the very first time that i use gimbal by the way.
This is a small video with the Honda monkey z50 but with engine from Supra 125.
Made from my brother in as a present to my nephews.
Isnt ready yet but the final profile is ready and it looks like this


----------

